# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Addizionale ex ECA sulla Tarsu

## pasquinosuasano

L'E.C.A. (Ente Comunale di Assistenza) è stato soppresso nel 1978 con il passaggio delle funzioni sanitarie alle Regioni. La fine ufficiale si è avuta solo di recente con l'abrogazione della legge istitutiva del 1938. Con la legge 549 del 28 dicembre 1995 si devolve ai comuni la riscossione dell'addizionale ex E.C.A., pari al 10% della intera T.A.R.S.U pagata dai cittadini. La legge n.9 del 18 febbraio 2009 ha abrogato la legge istitutiva dell'addizionale E.C.A. n. 614 del 1938, quindi sia la legge 549 del 28 dicembre 1998, sia il successivo Decreto legislativo n.446 del 1997, con il quale il legislatore ha attribuito agli Enti locali una specifica potestà regolamentare in materia di accertamento e di riscossione dei tributi locali, sono ormai prive di efficacia nella parte in cui si rinvia a norme non più in vigore. Qualora si volesse comunque considerare ancora lecita la pretesa comunale, quest'ultima dovrebbe trovare una specifica disciplina all'interno del regolamento comunale. (Parere Corte dei Conti Lombardia n.146/2009). Ma sollevando altresì una questione di legittimità costituzionale, si può evidenziare che l'addizionale ex E.C.A. di per sé viola l'art. 53 della Costituzione perché non è correlata ad alcun servizio. In ultima analisi, alla luce di quanto sopra, le richieste dell'addizionale ex E.C.A. presenti nelle bollette è da ritenersi illegittime? L'ex E.C.A. quindi non è dovuta e va abrogata, ma i cittadini cosa devono fare per chiedere il rimborso per il 2010, 2011 e 2012?. I Comuni provvederanno per proprio conto a risarcire le quote ex ECA?
Grazie per il vs chiarimento.

----------


## pasquinosuasano

Se abrogata l'addizionale ex ECA perché i Comuni l'hanno applicata nella Tarsu 2010/2011/2012? 
Grazie a chi vorrà darmi un suggerimento

----------


## paolab

ah, beh... anche la stessa TARSU non sarebbe più in vigore negli anni 2010 e succ...
vedi pagina battaglie del commercialista telematico  :Wink:

----------


## pasquinosuasano

Si lo so, grazie della precisazione "*paolaB*", ma come vedi la pubblica amministrazione se ne approfitta dei contribuenti in modo scellerato! Capisco che il servizio di raccolta rifiuti urbani doveva essere pagato ma perché questo accanimento di dover aggiungere a una tassa non più in vigore anche l'addizionale ex ECA abrogata anch'essa? Cosa deve fare un cittadino rispettoso delle leggi?

----------

